#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test

## amos.0119

The following are the methods to register for TOEFL iBT® Test
A. Online Registration 
B. Phone Registration
C. Mail-in Registration 


*A. Online Registration:*
You can register online at www.ets.org/toefl using a credit/debit card, a PayPal account, or an electronic check (e-check). (In China, register at http://toefl.etest.net.cn or http://toefl.etest.edu.cn. Note that some policies and procedures for China may differ from those in this Bulletin.)


Registration is open 24 hours a day. Regular online registration closes 7 full days prior to the test date. Late online registration closes 4 days prior to the test date. Test takers who register after the regular deadline will be charged a late fee of US$40. 


*B. Phone Registration*
You can register by phone using a credit/debit card or an electronic check (e-check). The credit/debit card must be branded with one of these 5 logos: American
Express, Discover, JCB, MasterCard or VISA. Test takers with U.S. bank accounts can register and pay using electronic checks (e-checks).
Regular phone registration closes 7 full days before the test date. Late phone registration closes at 5 p.m., local test center time, on the day before the test. Test takers who register after the regular deadline will be charged a late fee of US$40.

1. To test in the U.S., Canada, or a U.S. Territory, call 1-443-751*4862 or 1-800-GO-TOEFL (1-800-468-6335).

2. If you are not a U.S. citizen and want to test at a center in the U.S., call 1-443-751-4862.

3. For testing outside the U.S., Canada, or U.S. Territories, contact the Regional Registration Center (RRC) servicing the country where you plan to test. See contact information at
www.ets.org/toefl/contact.


*C. Mail-in Registration*
You can register by mail with the test registration form available for download at www.ets.org/s/toefl/pdf/iBT_reg_form.pdf.

1. Enter all the information on the form. Be sure to indicate 2 test date/center choices.

2. Include credit/debit card infor*mation , or a money order or personal check in U.S. dollars. For more details, see Payment Policies on pages 7-8.

3. You can also use Western Union Quick Pay℠ – when you complete the form, use the following under “Pay To:” Company Name: Educational Testing Service; City Code: TOEFLPROGRAMNJ;
Country: U.S.A. You must send the original receipt marked
“Agent’s Copy” with your form. Copies, facsimiles or receipts marked “Customer’s Copy” will not be accepted.

 4. Mail the completed form to the address on the form or to the appropriate RRC (www.ets.org/toefl/contact). The test registration form must be received at least 4 weeks before your earliest test date choice.





  Similar Threads: Exam Pattern of TOEFL iBT® test How to Get free Material for TOEFL iBT® test Important Information for TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test Mode of Payment of Fee for TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

